# Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?



## N0body (2. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich hier im richtigen Unterforum bin, da ich an sich kein Einsteiger bin, jedoch ist meine Frage sehr allgemein. 

Seit ich denken kann bin ich Angler, mal mehr mal weniger aktiv. Mittlerweile ist das Stippen bzw. Feedern recht langweilig geworden, da meistens nur Rotaugen, Grundeln etc. einsteigen.
Aufwand und Ertrag stehen einfach in keinem Verhältnis, da ich gern mal zuviel mit ans Wasser nehme.  "Es könnte ja auch sein, dass ich Lust auf XY bekomme..."

Nun wollte ich quasi meine Angelmethoden eingrenzen und eine Standartangelart wählen.

Sonst habe ich immer min. 4 Ruten bei und mache alles. 
Match, Feeder, Setzstock für Aal etc.

Irgendwie war es dann trotzdem nie wirklich erfolgreich, was größere Fische betrifft.

NUN ZUR EIGENTLICHEN FRAGE

Ist es sinnvoll (gerade bei Abendsessions bin 22-23 Uhr), wenn die Zielfische Brassen, Aale, Schleien sind, einfach 2x leichte Karpfenruten und 1x Heavy Feeder zu nutzen und gut?

Wär weniger Rumgehampel am Wasser und schneller auf und abgebaut. 

Karpfenruten kann man ja theoretisch als schwere Method Feeder fischen (hier suche ich noch passende Bleie) und die Feeder etwas feiner für vorsichtige Bisse fischen.

Gerade die Karpfenruten können ja als Allroundruten genutzt werden - Köfi, Boili, Wurm, Mais etc.

Blöde Idee? Was meint ihr? - Oder stehe ich insgeheim nur zu sehr auf Ordnung und gleiche Ruten, obwohl ich kein Karpfenangler bin?  

Gewässer: NRW Kanäle & Flüsse

Beste Grüße

Dennis


----------



## ATRiot01 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?*

Ich benutze für meine abendlichen Kurzansitze am Vereinssee 3 baugleiche 1,75Ibs *Karpfenruten* mit 27er Schnur, Hauptzielfische sind Aale und Schleien. Karpfen sind Beifang, sind aber meist gut machbar.
Die Montage wähle ich nach Bedarf. Pose, John Sidley Rig, normales Laufblei, Festblei (bis 60gr, mit kleinen, dünnen Haken kein Problem), Heli-Rig mit Futterkorb, geht alles recht problemlos. Natürlich kann ich ich nicht wirklich mit 3-4Oz Festblei fischen, muss ich aber auch nicht.
Von daher sehe ich da kein Problem mit leichten Karpfenruten und nehm nur diese mit.
Allerdings habe ich grade für meine kurzen Abendsessions schon ernsthaft über ein Telerutendrilling nachgedacht, wäre noch praktischer. Konnte mich aber bisher nicht dazu durchringen, stehe zu sehr auf Steck...


----------



## Wegberger (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?*

Hallo,

wozu ist die Frage gut ?



> Ist es sinnvoll (gerade bei Abendsessions bin 22-23 Uhr), wenn die  Zielfische Brassen, Aale, Schleien sind, einfach 2x leichte Karpfenruten  und 1x Heavy Feeder zu nutzen und gut?


Wenn die Stelle stimmt, der Köder stimmt, die Wassertemp. stimmt usw. . usw, usw, hast du einen Fisch dran.

Aber ich habe noch nie erlebt, das der Fisch vorher das Tackle anschaut und beisst #c

Ggf. ist dein Gewässer für deine Ansitzzeiten/Ansitzdauer/Ansitzplatz nicht optimal.... |kopfkrat Aber das ist immer gewässerindividuell.

Jedenfalls meine Erfahrung....


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?*

Lieber maximal zwei Ruten verwenden, aber diese ganz gezielt platzieren.

Und dabei dasselbe Tackle wie für lange Tagesansitze einsetzen


----------



## N0body (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

@ATRiot01
Steck gefallen mir auch um längen besser! und ne zweiteilige Karpfenrute ist ja auch nicht sooo lang - außerdem auch schnell aufgebraut, wenn man die Montagen (ohne Blei) einfach dran lassen kann.

@Wegberger
Echt die Wassertemperatur und die Stelle sind wichtiger als das Tackle?!?!?! |bigeyes|bigeyes

Scherz beiseite.. sicher weiß ich das. Wollte lediglich evtl. Erfahrungen von anderen dazu hören.

@PirschHirsch
Werde, solange es die Plätze zulassen IMMER mit drei Ruten fischen und diese "gut" platzieren. Wenn wirklich Biss auf Biss kommt oder so, dann kann ich noch immer Ruten beiseite legen.

Allgemein fühle ich mich mit leichten Karpfenruten immer ein wenig overdressed. Aber es ist wahrscheinlich einfach am sinnvollsten diese zu nutzen, wenn es mehr als Güstern etc. werden soll.

BG Dennis


----------



## Michael.S (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?*



N0body schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
> 
> @ATRiot01
> Steck gefallen mir auch um längen besser! und ne zweiteilige Karpfenrute ist ja auch nicht sooo lang - außerdem auch schnell aufgebraut, wenn man die Montagen (ohne Blei) einfach dran lassen kann.



Alternative wäre die Nash Scope , ich habe sie in 9ft , der untere Teil lässt sich Teleskopieren , die nutze ich nicht nur für Karpfen sondern für jegliches Grundfischen , wenn die Scope zu Teuer ist gibt es mit dem selben Prinzip die Nash Dwarf , die sind wesentlich billiger , davon habe ich auch eine 9er  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Teqc6XipVzI


----------



## N0body (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?*

@Michael.S
Wollte mir nur ungern neue Ruten zulegen. Habe schon so einige, die ich kaum benutze. 

Habe noch eine Frage zum Angeln auf größere Fische mit der Karpfenrute. Probleme bei der Bisserkennung, wenn ich elektronische Bissanzeiger + Swinger nutze und mit Pellets, Wurm-/Madenbündeln angel und die Rute genau auf den Köder ausrichte, sollten doch weitestgehend nicht vorhanden sein oder?

2x leichte Karpfenruten mit selektiven Ködern
1x Feeder mit kleineren Haken und Made etc.

Denke mal so wird mein nächster Ansitz aussehen.

Habe bislang kaum Pellets benutzt. Meist nur Weizen, Mais, Made, Wurm. Deshalb werde ich mir mal ein paar Sorten zulegen. Aber keine Sorge, ich Frage nicht noch, welche...  Dazu wird es genug Threads und Meinungen geben. 

BG Dennis


----------



## Michael.S (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?*

Swinger benutze ich nicht beim Angeln mit Tauwurm , wäre mir zu unsensibel , Rolle offen und die Schnur wird mit einem kleinen runden Kieselstein am Boden festgehalten


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?*

Ich nehme da nach wie vor gerne den guten alten Affenkletterer.

Der ist schön leicht - so kann man bei Bedarf auch problemlos den Bügel öffnen und die Schnur ganz leicht in einem Haushaltsgummi einklemmen

--> Gewicht reicht für die Bissanzeige einwandfrei, reißt aber die Schnur nicht aus dem Gummi.

In Verbindung mit einem sensiblen E-Bissanzeiger eine prima Sache, da auch Fallbisse wunderbar gemeldet werden. 

Und wenn es doch mal schwerer sein soll, den Kletterer einfach individuell beschweren.

Der lässt sich aus einem Metall- oder Plastikstab und einem Plastikröhrchen mit passendem Durchmesser auch extrem billig selbst bauen.


----------



## ATRiot01 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?*

Ich benutze meist auch sehr leichte Einhänger, allerdings ohne elektrischen Bissanzeiger dafür mit offenem Rollenbügel. Zumindest wenn es mit Tauwurm oder später mit kleinen Fischchen auf unsere Tümpelaale geht.
Für Schleie, Brassen und alles was da in der Klasse noch kommen kann benutze ich neuerdings ein *Mini-Heli-Rig*, ein 30-45gr Madenkorb am Ende der Hauptschnur, 15cm darüber ein Seitenarm am Wirbel, gesleevt, 13cm Fluo Vorfach und einen 6er - 12er Haken, beködert mit Maden, Wurm oder Miniboilie. So liegt der Köder frei schön nah am Madenkorb (Maden pur, ohne Grundfutter) ich habe einen Selbsthakeffekt, und mMn weniger Aussteiger als beim Method-Angeln, aber das ist rein subjektiv da ich Method nicht so oft praktiziere...zuviel Gemansche mit dem Futter für mich...
Das funktionirt auch mit *normalen* Swingern und elektronischen Bissanzeigern wunderbar.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Ruten für kurze Abendansitze?*

Hallo, das geht auch alles nur mit der Feederrute. 
Die richtige Futterstrategie, Platzwahl, Köder usw. bringt dir die gewünschten Fische ans Band.


----------

